# Duyuru > Siyaset >  SP Kurultayında yumruklar konuştu

## bozok

*SP kongresinde liste krizi çıktı!*



_Saadet Partisi olağanüstü kongresinde Necmettin Erbakan ve Numan Kurtulmuş’un, iki ayrı liste çıkarması delegeler arasından yumruklaşmaya varan tartışmalara neden oldu.Delegeler, ilk önce tek liste istediklerini belirtiler. Ancak divanda 2 ayrı liste olduğu anonsu yapılınca delegeler arasında karşılıklı "Kurtulmuş" ve "Erbakan" sloganları atıldı. İkiye bölünen delegeleri sakinleştirmek ise Kurtulmuş’a düştü. Kurtulmuş, kürsüye çıkarak delegelerden ikna olmalarını ve sakin olmalarını istedi. Ancak Erbakan tarafı delegeleri zaman zaman "yuhlamayla" zaman zaman de "Niye tek liste yok" şeklinde sloganlarla tepki gösterdiler. Sakin ve coşkulu başlayan kongre, Erbakan’ın sunduğu sürpriz listeyle birlikte yerini tartışmaya bıraktı. Saadet Partisi kongresi, "Erbakancılar" ve "Kurtulmuşçular" olarak ikiye bölündü._

*16:53 | 11 Temmuz 2010 I MİLLİYET*




Necmettin Erbakan ile Numan Kurtulmuş’un iki ayrı liste sunmaları Saadet Partisi’nin kongresinde sürpriz oldu.

Kurtulmuş, delegelerin oyunu bölmemek için delegeleri ikna etmek amacıyla konuşma yapacak. Tüm çabalara rağmen Erbakan’ın sunduğu liste geri çekilmedi. Kurtulmuş’un ikna için Erbakan’ın listesindeki isimlerle konuşması da işe yaramazken, bin 250 delgenin oy kullanacağı kongrede Erbakan ile Kurtulmuş’un iki ayrı listesi kriz yarattı. Partililerin son derece şaşkın *ve* kararsız oldukları gözlendiği kongrede zaman zaman delegeler kendi aralarında nasıl bir yol izleyeceklerini tartıştı

NUMAN KURTULMUş: AK PARTİ'NİN SİZİ KORKUTMASINA İZİN VERMEYİN!


...

----------

